# Anyone paid to go private to get clomid??



## betty14

Just curious as to wether anyone has been told they need clomid and given up with the NHS waiting lists and paid to have the consultation privately?

How did you go about getting the appointment?
How much did it cost?
Was it worth it?

Just trying to work out if this could be a possible avenue as I'm being given the run around by the clinic I have been referred to! 

Thanks in advance ladies :flower:

X x x


----------



## betty14

Noone?? :shrug:


----------



## nikki79

I didn't go private.

What hospital are you under? and what are they saying to you?

I;m under Bolton nhs, i had my first FS appointment in Jan this year, a hsg in June and a clomid prescription this month. I did have to argue to get eh prescription but i did warn my dh that i was not leaving the hospital with it! 

I think at Manchester Fertility climic it's about £700/800 for clomid and monitoring including scans and blood tests.

Nik


----------



## betty14

See I assumed I would be referred to a hospital but have been referred to a gp who does a special fertility clinic, they have had my referral for weeks and not even processed it! I'm just so frustrated and wondering what other options I might have!!

X x x


----------



## twinkle2

I went private as I'm far too impatient to wait for ages for the nhs appointment. Got referred privately and saw the consultant within 2 weeks, consultation cost £150 and he wrote me a prescription for Clomid there and then, prescription cost about £25 as it was private but there was some norethisterone too so not sure how much it would be just for the clomid. DEFINITELY worth the money, we couldn't really afford it but scrimped a lot this month to make up. Good luck! 
ps - the consultant then wrote to my GP to advise to give me 21 day blood tests etc on nhs.


----------



## betty14

thanks twinkle, where bouts are you? 

i have just been put on met, long story short, the fs i was referred too has a massive waiting list because the pct took funding for fertility away october 2010 and put it back may 2011 so there is a massssive waiting list, i asked to be put on met while waiting and the fs came back and said my gp could give me met and that i wouldnt be kept on her books for an appointment as my bmi is too high for clomid.....

here is the most ridiculous thing..... my bmi is 30 (i have lost 37.5 lbs to get it to that) and she said to be given clomid my bmi needs to be 29!! yes you did read that right my bmi is too high by 1 so i was dropped from the list!!!! 

will ask my gp about a private referral see how much it would be, do you not need follicle tracking scans?

x x x


----------



## twinkle2

It's just so ridiculous, so because of that 1 percent bmi they're trying to deny you the meds you need? It's soooo frustrating, must be driving you insane. No I wasn't offered any follicle tracking or anything just day 21 bloods, I presumed the follicle tracking was something more done in USA or if you are totally private and have healthcare insurance (which I don't). Am in North West but just googled for private hospitals/consultants and went with a list to my GP!! Think you have to just turn up and demand what you need, do the research yourself etc!! I also kept calling the private hospital to try and get my appt moved forward as originally it was 4 weeks but i got a cancellation so was seen much sooner. I am far too impatient and neurotic about things to wait! Good luck let me know how you go on, it's nice to know there are others out there too!


----------



## betty14

Thanks twinkle, yeah basically that's it she is saying I can't have clomid because of 1!! 

I'm being put on metformin so hopefully I will be able to fall with just that! But it's so so frustrating bein in limbo wilting the whole time!! And the reasons I'm not being seen are utterly ridiculous especially when I have lost nearly 3 stone to get it down it's not like I have sat back and Just thought that I'll wait for meds!! 

Ooh sorry that turned into a likkle rant :haha:

I'll keep you posted on how I get on, you do with me too, gl with the clomid!!

X x x


----------



## hannies

I went to private clinic to get Clomid. But he will stop Clomid if I did not conceive on 2nd cycle. He charges me RM140 (I am from Malaysia) for Clomid. RM 60 per scan session. I had two session. Waiting for next month to get on 2nd cycle Clomid:happydance:

Take care.


----------



## betty14

Thank you hannies,

Hope you get that bfp from your second cycle :flower:

X x x


----------



## hannies

betty14 said:


> Thank you hannies,
> 
> Hope you get that bfp from your second cycle :flower:
> 
> X x x

Thank you Betty.

Same hope to you and everyone TTC.

Have you read about the goodness of Soy Isoflavone? They are pretty cheap. If Clomid can't help, next cycle I will start using SI :happydance:

Take care.


----------



## betty14

I have seen lots about si but I also saw on here somewhere it caused a lady to have thyroid issues so bit worried about that! Dunno if you can solely blame si but I guess she was told it was that....

Also I haven't take anything in the past because i don't want to completely screw my cycle up as its long enough lol!

X x x
X x x


----------



## hannies

betty14 said:


> I have seen lots about si but I also saw on here somewhere it caused a lady to have thyroid issues so bit worried about that! Dunno if you can solely blame si but I guess she was told it was that....
> 
> Also I haven't take anything in the past because i don't want to completely screw my cycle up as its long enough lol!
> 
> X x x
> X x x

If I get BFN this month, next month I will try taking SI. I will let you know the side effect. I read online, some ladies taking SI and Clomid and pregnant multiples!! I am so excited reading their discussion :winkwink:

Though I did not advice you to do this. Better ask your OB first, just to be on the safe side :thumbup:


----------



## hannies

sorry, the internet went crazy. it posted twice.


----------

